# Golden Danio - fins badly nipped please help



## ScottyXTUK (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi

Can someone here please help me? I have a golden Danio who has had her tail fin nipped right down to the base. There is literally no tail left. She always seems to have a problem with having her fins nipped and I have had her since I first put fish in my aquarium.

Let me explain that I got a fish tank 6 months ago and it is 300 litres. It is stocked well with a variety of community fish and they all seem to get along apart from this one problem. I think I have identified the culprit(s) as being the two female fighting fish I have in there.

I'm sure when I had her the first few weeks she had no problems and had lovely flowing fins just like my other danios. I found her the other day at the bottom of the tank and she was struggling to swim. I went out and bought a plastic breeding box so that I could put her in there and keep an eye on her and keep her away from the bullies. She has been in there for 2 days now but I don't know what to do. She seems to rest and then try and swim and I'm amazed she's even alive at all. Please forgive me if putting her in this box was a bad choice but I didn't know what to do for the best and just want to help her.

I have 2 more tanks on order and intend to use one as a hospital tank and was hoping I could put her in there if she lasts that long and take the two fighting fish out and put them in my other new tank but won't this take a while as I will have to set them up and cycle them first before putting any fish in?

I hope someone can help me I just want to help her. Should I let her back into the main tank with the rest of the fish or is that going to stress her more? Should I be using some kind of medication or something?

Thankyou


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

ScottyXTUK said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone here please help me? I have a golden Danio who has had her tail fin nipped right down to the base. There is literally no tail left. She always seems to have a problem with having her fins nipped and I have had her since I first put fish in my aquarium.
> 
> ...


Welcome to TFK!

How many danios do you have. Can you list an entire stocking of your fish?


----------



## ScottyXTUK (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi and thanks for the quick reply

Ok let me see...


10 Danios
2 Angel fish
2 female fighting fish
10 neon tetras
5 cardinal tetras
5 lemon tetras
5 serpa tetras
5 glow light tetras
5 guppies
4 Mollys
2 Rainbow Sharks
3 cordoras
1 pleco
3 golden apple snails
8 flame head tetras
3 pencil fish
2 Denison barbs

PS I can try get a picture of the Danio on here if that helps?


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

ScottyXTUK said:


> Hi and thanks for the quick reply
> 
> Ok let me see...
> 
> ...


So this is an 80 gallon tank.

I think you are a bit over stocked on here. What are the sexes of your live bearers? 

You have angel fish with neons and serpae...and live bearers. The mix of fish you have is probably why you have so much fin nipping. Read the fish profiles on this website. They are very informative.

Well honestly those Serpae tetras are serious fin nippers. They could also be doing this. I wouldn't put it past any of those tetras really. The neons are fine because of the large group.

Because your issue is Fin Nipping I am automatically drawn to the small school of fish you have.

5 lemon tetras ( I would get more of these...AT LEAST one more...they will feel better in a group of 8+ though)
5 serpa tetras ( I would get rid of these...they are notorious fin nippers)
5 glow light tetras ( I would get more of these...AT LEAST one more...they will feel better in a group of 8+ though)
2 Rainbow Sharks (keep an eye on them...)
8 flame head tetras (this school is fine..but could be larger)
3 pencil fish ---- *What kind of pencil fish? *
2 Denison barbs (I would get At the VERY least 6 of these total...they prefer larger groups of 8+)

I think this is the main reason for the nipping.* Are you sure it is not Fin Rot?!*

Honestly...when your angels get bigger...they should boss those nippers around  hopefully. hahah

Do your cardinals school with your neons? I always wondered that... I have 11 neons.

Do you have live plants?


----------



## ScottyXTUK (Mar 26, 2012)

Termato said:


> So this is an 80 gallon tank.
> 
> I think you are a bit over stocked on here. What are the sexes of your live bearers?
> 
> ...


Hi Termato

Yes I have live plants and thanks for the advice. Would I really need to get rid of some of the fish? Couldn't I put them in my new tank once set up? I'm pretty sure the serpas aren't the culprits, they chase each other but seem to leave the other fish alone. The Danios are always near the surface anyhow and no of the tetras venture there.

I'm pretty sure it's the fighting fish, think you call them Bettas in US? They seem to get aggresive when they see the Danio and chase her off and they do hang around where she does. Should I leave her in the breeding box or will that harm her?

Yes the neon and cardinals do shoal up together, they look great. Also I know about the Dennisons and to get a few more but they are quite expensive here at around £15 so can only but 1 at a time.


----------



## ScottyXTUK (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok so I'm still not sure what to do? She's still in the breeding box, is sometimes swimming around but tends to lie on the bottom of the box. I gave her some food and she seems to eat it, just a few pellets.

I'm just not sure what to do, should I take her out of the box and let her into the main tank or should she stay there until she seems better and I can see if her fins are growing back?


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

ScottyXTUK said:


> Hi Termato
> 
> Yes I have live plants and thanks for the advice. Would I really need to get rid of some of the fish? Couldn't I put them in my new tank once set up? I'm pretty sure the serpas aren't the culprits, they chase each other but seem to leave the other fish alone. The Danios are always near the surface anyhow and no of the tetras venture there.
> 
> ...


HAHA i didn't realize the "Fighting Fish" were betta...wow...i feel stupid. Yeah you are right, those would be the ones to be fin nippers. Although Serpae are notorious for it as well.

How big is the breeding box? Usually some bettas live their whole live sin tiny boxes like that sadly. Are the two bettas aggresive with one another? If so relocating them and maybe getting 2 more females could solve that problem. I wouldn't add any more bettas to the existing tank though.

If your neons and cardinals school together that is perfect. 

Absolutely that would be a better option to relocate them. Getting rid of fish is always the last option. 

That may be the way to go...take 1-2 of the current small schools out of this tank ( put it in the new tanks ) and add a few more fish to those schools.

Here is what I suggest (Depending on tank size of the new one)

Move two of the smaller schools (5-6 or under) into the new tank. Add 2-3 fish for each of those school...make 7-8 fish per school. That would be awesome.

Then you can maybe add 2-3 fish to the 1-2 small schools in the current tank so those fish calm down.

This way you get less fish in one tank which means less bio load and less maintenance. Bigger schools for the small schools...so the fish will be happier.

*What size is the new tank?*

-----

Putting that fish back into the main tank could stress it. If the fins arent healed it could have a hard time swimming. With bettas in the main tank they will go for the fish and could kill it. Keeping the hurt fish isolated it the best idea for now. If you have bigger box that would be best i wouldn't put her back yet (one of my fish died because I put him back too soon he got picked on).

You could try keeping that fish in a 1 gallon hospital tank and water change every day. Unless you have a set up cycled hospital tank...

The breeding box is good because it keeps it in the good water and keeps it isolated. Only problem is the size. The Danio will NOT like the small confined area...but it will just die in the community right now....hard and tough spot.

--

*Can you get a picture of the danio? How many extra tanks do you have? Any set up?*


----------



## ScottyXTUK (Mar 26, 2012)

Termato said:


> HAHA i didn't realize the "Fighting Fish" were betta...wow...i feel stupid. Yeah you are right, those would be the ones to be fin nippers. Although Serpae are notorious for it as well.
> 
> How big is the breeding box? Usually some bettas live their whole live sin tiny boxes like that sadly. Are the two bettas aggresive with one another? If so relocating them and maybe getting 2 more females could solve that problem. I wouldn't add any more bettas to the existing tank though.
> 
> ...


Hi

The Danio is still alive she is still hanging in there, she seems a tough old boot. I'm guessing it will take a few days to cycle the tanks and get the water levels right before I can add fish? Would this be the same for a hospital tank? Will I have to wait a few days until I can move her into it? I've put some Melafix in the tank that is meant to help with the healing process as I think it could well be finrot now? I'm not sure but I will take a picture and post it so you can see.


I don't have the tanks yet, they are due for delivery this week. I'm putting one in my living room and that is 60 litres and the other in my spare room which is 40 litres. I'm intending to use the 40 litre as a hospital/isolation tank.

As for the 60 litre, I am intending on doing what you say, perhaps move the serpas into the new tank, the bettas and add a couple more to each? What else would you sufggest to put in there? I know I can't put too many fish in at once I'm thinking long term.

I will keep the neons and all the other tetras in the main tank and add a few more. I was hoping to buy some more guppies as I like them so should I put them in the main tank or the new 60 litre once set up? I guess it's not such a good idea to add guppies with serpas?

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## ScottyXTUK (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok here are the pics of the Danio









Here is a close up of her tail


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

ScottyXTUK said:


> Hi
> 
> The Danio is still alive she is still hanging in there, she seems a tough old boot. I'm guessing it will take a few days to cycle the tanks and get the water levels right before I can add fish? Would this be the same for a hospital tank? Will I have to wait a few days until I can move her into it? I've put some Melafix in the tank that is meant to help with the healing process as I think it could well be finrot now? I'm not sure but I will take a picture and post it so you can see.
> 
> ...


Ok so you are getting a 10 and a 15 gallon tank.

I would not add any more neons or cardinals. There are enough of them in there. I would wait before adding any more fish.

WOW her fins are gone! Is she a new fish (how long ago did you put her in there?)
This looks more like fin rot but depending on how long she has been in that tank. I don't think fin nippers would eat THAT much fin...would they...wow.

----

This is very important. Before you do anything I would go here and read this thread: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/beginners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/

It is very informative and you will want to read this.

I would not recommend setting up the tank and putting fish in there that quick because you will be forcing a "fish in cycle" which is dangerous for the fish. The ammonia and nitrite as a result of the cycle can kill or SERIOUSLY harm the fish. I found out the hard way. This is especially true in small tanks like the 40 and 60 lt you got.

The most important thing is to set the tanks up as soon as you get them. Put gravel. Put plants and put water. NO FISH. This way you can get the cycle under way.


----------



## ScottyXTUK (Mar 26, 2012)

She was one of the first fish I put in so she's been in there since September. As I said she used to have long flowing fins so I'm not sure why they've disappeared over time.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

ScottyXTUK said:


> She was one of the first fish I put in so she's been in there since September. As I said she used to have long flowing fins so I'm not sure why they've disappeared over time.


Did you notice this happen slowly over months or did this happen quicker in the time span of a week or two?

Regardless it is not good her fins are that far gone. It is best for her to relax in the box you have her in now. This way she wont have to swim away from anything and the water is cycled. Hopefully she can make a good recovery.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

To keep female bettas in community tank you need to add atleast six more. This way they'll spread out their agression out among each other. But with the fish you have I think it would be best to give them their own tank.


----------



## ScottyXTUK (Mar 26, 2012)

Jayy said:


> To keep female bettas in community tank you need to add atleast six more. This way they'll spread out their agression out among each other. But with the fish you have I think it would be best to give them their own tank.



Ok once again thanks for the info guys. Just to update you on the situation, the danio is still in the breeding box and seems ok, fins seems to be growing back ever so slightly. How long should I keep her in the box tho as it has been a week now?

My 60l tank has arrived and I'm in the process of setting it up and hope to have it ready in a couple of weeks. Sadly one of the bettas has died, she was struggling at the bottom of the tank and then died after a day or so.

However she wasn't the overly aggressive one, so I still have the one that I believe has been harrassing the Danio. So would I now be best to put the remaining betta in the new tank and also out of the fish I have which would you put in the new tank when ready and how many?

I was thinking of putting the betta in, maybe the 3 pencil fish I have and the 5 serpas. Is the tank too small for them as they are quite active?

Cheers


----------

